# HEAVY EQUIPMENT. skid loaders, WHEEL LOADERS. for sale



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been planning to get out of the snow business for years due to my day job and family, so please take a look at my items on the Craigslist link below and email me through Craigslist if you have any questions.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bfs/6097665955.html

Items for sale include: (pictures on Craigslist)
Kawasaki 65z III rubber tire wheel loader, 10,000 hours, cab & heat ($24,500)
New Holland LW90 wheel loader, 3,400 hours, cab/heat/AC, radio, 3rd valve ($25,500)
Case 570 MXT skip loader / landscape Loader, 8,000 hours, 4x4, cab & heat, 3 point rear hitch, 3rd valve ($16,500)
Volvo L25B compact wheel loader, 8,000 hours, cab & heat, radio, 3rd valve skid loader hyd. quick-tach plate($16,500)
Coyote C14 compact wheel loader, 3,000 hours, cab & heat, 3rd valve, skid loader quick-tach plate ($8,500)
Komatsu CK35-1 compact track skid loader, 4,500 hours, cab/heat/AC. full engine rebuild 50 hours ago with paper work ($16,500)
Bobcat 873 skidsteer loader, 3,000 hours, cab & heat (shown w/snow tires but will have normal ss tires) ($13,500)
Bobcat 773 skidsteer loader 2,500 hours, cab & elec. heat (shown w/snow tires but will have normal ss tires) ($12,500)


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Any of them come with plows?


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I do not have them listed with plows, but I do have plows that I can/will sell as I will not need them. I was planning on selling those in the fall since it's not good timing to sell them now.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Kind of interested in hat Volvo,email me at [email protected] with some more info and and pics please. Thanks.


----------

